# When you read a book or watch a movie/show, do you start assigning voice types?



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

(Based on character personilities)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

No, I don't ever.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Ordinarily no, but I did once contemplate writing an opera on Dickens's _Christmas Carol_ and consider whether Scrooge should be baritone or tenor. I decided on tenor, but never wrote the opera.

Why is there no noteworthy opera on that book, by the way? It seems like good material, with all those spirits and whatnot.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

It's English material with no gay undertones in it, so Britten wasn't interested I guess?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Y-e-p-p-e-r-s!!!!!


----------



## Elvira0518 (Mar 1, 2021)

> I decided on tenor,


 I agree with you.
Yes, I sometimes do that, but it's more like a sudden thought "This one definitely is a bass!" or "that will make a good tenor, of course" than intentionally arranging characters to a certain voice type.
Want to have fun? Let's pick a book/movie and suggest who sings with what voice type. Or is there already a thread like that?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

No, I’ve never considered the voice-type for any of the characters in a book, but the author sometimes describes a character’s voice as a “pleasant baritone,” or something.


----------

